
Google: Sort of Evil - myoung8
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB118472062291969753.html?mod=djemITP
======
myoung8
"Google has apparently convinced FCC Chairman Kevin Martin to go along with at
least some restrictions on buyers at a forthcoming federal spectrum auction.
Meanwhile, its ally Skype, eBay's voice calling affiliate, has petitioned for
revival of the 1968 "Carterfone" policy, which stopped the old Ma Bell
monopoly from deciding which phones and other devices subscribers could use on
its network.

Why bother -- except to tilt the playing field at a crucial moment in
wireless's development to please one very deep-pocketed company?"

I agree to a certain extent, Google has interests to protect and pursue here,
but at the same time, from a consumer perspective (and the cell phones are a
consumer-oriented business, after all) it's absolutely ridiculous that
wireless Carterfone hasn't been implemented yet.

To use Google as an analogy, the wireless world is now what the Internet (or
more specifically, search) was before Google. How could anyone (other than
those with vested interests) not want to see more innovation?

